# Wii joins in the fun - Discless Netflix



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/18/netflix-on-wii-drops-the-clunky-disc-requirement-starts-streami/


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Ever since I hacked my wii, I've had 'discless' play...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

From Engadget comments:


Autoverse said:


> You realize now I don't have to get off my couch AT ALL now?!?!?
> 
> I feel my ass growing already.


It does seem counter-intuitive that Wii, a box intended to get us up and off our collective ass(es) now will let us become one with our furniture. Anyone remember a fictional short story in Playboy years ago called "The Chair?


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

I downloaded the app for the Wii and i also checked out the PS3 store and the app was also available for the PS3 to as of today.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> Ever since I hacked my wii, I've had 'discless' play...


+1



- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Ya know, I wonder what is taking up more space then? The channel forwarder I have on the main page to launch Netflix from my external HDD or the download from Wii Shop Channel of Netflix to the main page.

- Merg


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Ya know, I wonder what is taking up more space then? The channel forwarder I have on the main page to launch Netflix from my external HDD or the download from Wii Shop Channel of Netflix to the main page.
> 
> - Merg


+3.
I'd be curious about that as well. I'd have to drag my hard drive back over to my PC, but I thought I remember the Wii app being insanely small when I converted the 4G iso to a WBFS file.

Does anyone know if the downloaded Wii app offers any additional functionality.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Getteau said:


> +3.
> I'd be curious about that as well. I'd have to drag my hard drive back over to my PC, but I thought I remember the Wii app being insanely small when I converted the 4G iso to a WBFS file.
> 
> Does anyone know if the downloaded Wii app offers any additional functionality.


I would assume not. Provided the disc continues working, that is. If we're forced to download the Channel...we may be in for a rollicking good time.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

And it finally has search!!!!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

flexoffset said:


> And it finally has search!!!!


That could be what was added... I'll have to try my channel forwarder and see if the search capability is provided in the application or via Netflix on-line. If it is only via the download, I might need to switch over to that.

- Merg


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

I watched a couple of movies after downloading the channel. The quality was great. DVD quality with no pixelation at all.

You can search, add to your instant queue, and add DVDs to your DVD queue if the movie is not available for streaming.

Great addition! Hopefully Hulu, Pandora and others will follow suit.


----------

